# Nexxo T660



## Pugwash (Jun 12, 2005)

Anyone know what size the fresh water tank is on a new T660?

Regards
Pugwash.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

On the Burstner site they say 120/60 ltrs adjustable - much like most of the range.

See http://www.buerstner.com/uk/motorhomes/model/nexxo/floor_plans/details.html?products[modelId]=3209&cHash=056f82a559

.. under "Washroom"

Colin


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi Colin,

What does adjustable mean? :? 

Thanks.

Sue


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

If it is the same as on our T605, then after you put in 60 litres, the following water goes into a separate section (ie, floods over). I can hear it happen at the "half-way" point. The tank seems to have a separator built in. I suppose that is to stop it sloshing around affecting handling if three-quarters full.

Colin


----------

